# Plus possible d'imprimer avec Epson Stylus DX4400



## PoorMonsteR (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je pense avoir lu ici à peu près tout ce qui avait trait à Epson mais je ne trouve pas de solution.
Je n'arrive donc plus à imprimer avec mon Epson Stylus DX4400.
J'ai bien installé la MàJ d'Apple et, pour faire bonne mesure, un nouveau pack de pilotes téléchargé sur le site d'EPSON mais, à chaque fois, j'ai le même message :



Je n'ai rien fait de spécial et je me suis servi de mon imprimante il y a environ 1 mois sans problème (SL était installé avant).
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## alastorne (15 Octobre 2009)

Problème induit par la récente mise à jour des pilotes EPSON proposée par Apple.
Pas de solution trouvée. J'ai le même problème sur un iMac donc l'imprimante fonctionnait bien avant cette MAJ.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Octobre 2009)

alastorne a dit:


> Problème induit par la récente mise à jour des pilotes EPSON proposée par Apple.
> Pas de solution trouvée. J'ai le même problème sur un iMac donc l'imprimante fonctionnait bien avant cette MAJ.


Merci de ta réponse. 
Mais moi j'ai eu ce problème avant de faire la mise à jour.
Et en faisant cette MàJ ça n'a rien changé.
Par contre j'arrive à scanner un document sans problème (avant et après la MàJ).


----------



## alastorne (15 Octobre 2009)

J'ai résolu mon problème en supprimant l'imprimante de la liste des imprimantes.

Dans l'ordre (je ne sais pas si toutes ces étapes sont indispensables, mais voilà comment j'ai fais) :
1. Menu Préférences système/imprimantes et fax, supprimer l'imprimante de la liste.
2. Extinction du mac et de l'imprimante
3. rallumage
4. Menu Préférences système/imprimantes et fax, ajouter l'imprimante de la liste en sélectionnant le logiciel par défaut (la liste propose un logiciel "gutenprint"; je ne sais pas si c'est la mise à jour qui l'a ajouté, mais en tout cas je ne l'utilise pas).


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Octobre 2009)

Ça marche ! 



Enfin ça fonctionne. 

J'ai fait plus court (involontairement) :
- j'ai supprimé de la liste comme tu l'as dit, mais en laissant la fenêtre des préférences ouvertes
- j'ai allumé mon imprimante : l'Epson s'est installée automatiquement dans la liste.
J'ai fait un essai d'impression (pour voir) et ça a fonctionné nickel.

Merci.


----------



## Leelouanne2 (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je possède une imprimante Epson stylus DX4400 branchée sur mon IMac version OSX 10.6.2 je n'ai aucun souci d'impression par contre je n'arrive pas du tout à scanner des documents.
Je souhaiterai scanner de vieilles photos mais je ne trouve aucune solution.
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider s'il vous plait ????????
Merci d'avance


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue,
Quand tu ouvres "EPSON Scan.app" tu as un message particulier ?
Essaie ceci : tu mets sur le bureau le fichier "com.epson.scanner.ica.plist" qui se trouve dans "Maison/Bibliothèque/Préférences", tu redémarres "EPSON Scan.app" (le fichier ".plist" va se recréer automatiquement) et tu vois ce que ça donne.

edit/ Eventuellement, tu peux mettre aussi le fichier "com.epson.scan.standalone.plist" sur le bureau également.


----------



## macfrom (25 Juillet 2011)

bonjour, 

depuis fin juin 2011 j'ai ce meme souci avec une imprimante RX640 Epson Stylus photo.

mais je vois que depuis le 20 juillet 2011...une nouvelle mise à jour est arrivée qui a essayé ? je n'ose pas ...
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR#epson


----------

